# Taper Shank Router Bits



## Allan (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi, I picked these bits up at a garage sale. I think they are for cutting aluminum as we have a couple of boat factories in the area. They are made by Toolmasters who have been sold. I searched for info on the net with no luck. The numbers on them are: 1) 21/64"  2) 095-1124  3) 0017-201

My questions: 1) what angle is the shank taper? 2)Are there any adapters to fit them to a regular straight collet router? 3)How will they work on wood? 4)Any idea what the taper on the cutting edges is? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks like the taper is running the wrong direction.  Inverted taper?  Must have a special collet chuck to hold them.  Definitely won't pull out of the collet chuck!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 14, 2016)

WIERD


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 14, 2016)

Never seen one like that, and Google turns up nothing


----------



## Allan (Sep 15, 2016)

SO I have the only ones in captivity? That is weird. I'll have to make something to hold them since there is no parallel surface anywhere on them.


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Sep 15, 2016)

Have you put a micrometer on them to be sure it is a "reverse taper".  I saved the pic and blew it up and some of what makes it look that way to me is shadow.  What does it measure out at on the end and just before it tapers for the cutting edge?


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 15, 2016)

Used to be a company out there that specialized in high speed routers called Onsrud.  They had their own line of cutters that were used on their machines.  I don't recall any with back taper shank but you never know.  Ken


----------



## Allan (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah, Ken, I think that is who bought Toolmasters from what I read online.

Jim, they are definitely reverse taper. Haven't measured anything. Usually someone on this site can put paid to my questions pretty quickly. This one is a stumper. I'll just have to get down to measuring and coming up with some kind of adapter. They might make a good boring bar.


----------



## Allan (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's a picture that I hope better 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 shows the taper on the shank. Still haven't taken time to measure the angle with my limited equipment.

Al


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks like it was designed to be used with a special reverse taper collet


----------

